# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Facebook

## Ritxi

Tenemos la página del facebook un poco paradita, 
¿a alguien se le ocurren ideas para dinamizarla?  :Party: 

yo ahora mismo, estoy en blanco :Neutral: 


P.D.- Me da miedo las paranoias que se os puedan ocurrir  :Smile1: )

----------


## Ming

Entonces no digo nada...  :Oops:

----------


## Lukan

Por ejemplo q los socios del foro vayan poniendo aqui sus direcciones de "feisbu" para que otros colegas los agreguen.

 Yo voy a buscaros en el feisbu que no sabia que teniais cuenta :P

----------


## pleitonimo

pongan videitos che, que eso le gusta a la gente

----------


## Magnano

poner videos de foreros que se crea que merezcan la pena, como por ejemplo los de los finalistas del concurso y los que vayan apareciendo si merecen la pena

----------


## Ritxi

> poner videos de foreros que se crea que merezcan la pena, como por ejemplo los de los finalistas del concurso y los que vayan apareciendo si merecen la pena


 
Dani, ya están colgados todos los videos semifinalistas!!!

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/gr...7071183&ref=ts

----------


## ignoto

Por el foro hay algunos artículos teóricos de cierto nivel.
Se podrían colgar y siempre sería mejor una buena idea que un mal vídeo.

----------


## Magnano

&#172;&#172;' siento el no mirar el facebook...

----------


## Ritxi

> Por el foro hay algunos artículos teóricos de cierto nivel.
> Se podrían colgar y siempre sería mejor una buena idea que un mal vídeo.


 
Esto si que me parece buena idea, el problema es hacerlo, no creo que sea fácil encontrar los post _muy buenos_ entre la gran cantidad de mensajes que hay en el foro.

Me iré poniendo con ello, si alguien me quiere ayudar no tiene más que pasarme el enlace

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

los ultimos de pulga, fueron muy buenos.

y si no, para abarcar mas, se pueden poner videos de arte a fin, como por ejemplo un ventrilocuo, o malabarista etc.

y quizas un poco de historia algun video de houdinni.

----------


## Ritxi

Por ejemplo este, lástima que no se han debatido los puntos:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=21971

----------


## alvarovilla

Se me ocurre tambien que se podría poner algo de información sobre sociedades mágicas, a que se dedican y citar a algunos de sus miembros más destacados. así como algún video con su magia o espectáculos de los círculos magicos.

----------


## ignoto

Si empiezas a pedir vídeos de miembros destacados de los círculos, ya te puedo adelantar la respuesta que vas a recibir.
Te dirán que no.

Y si los pones sin permiso, cerrarán la página (ya ha pasado con otras).

----------


## Ritxi

Aunque lo de poner las direcciones de las sociedades mágicas no me parece mal. Aunque no se bien como lo podriamos hacer

----------


## alvarovilla

Creo que en google map puedes buscar las direcciones y te da una foto...en plan callejero.

----------


## Ritxi

Una forma puede ser en el tablon de anuncios, por ejemplo he colgado este:

http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?to...id=60547071183

si funciona iré añadiendo más

----------


## Magnano

una idea es poner los bolos de la gente que quiera en la página y después del bolo cometarlo y tal

----------


## Ritxi

Pues parece que está un poco paradito, no?

----------


## Lukan

Pues yo creo q tambien...

----------


## ms268

Hola a todos, yo pondría como dicen varios compañeros las direcciones de asociaciones, escuelas, locales de espectáculos de magia... una especie de agenda donde podamos disponer de toda la información actualizda...

----------


## Ritxi

> Hola a todos, yo pondría como dicen varios compañeros las direcciones de asociaciones, escuelas, locales de espectáculos de magia... una especie de agenda donde podamos disponer de toda la información actualizda...


 
Buena idea!

He estado buscando post antiguos, pero en muchos se ha perdido ya el enlace  :07: 

Se puede abrir aqui el post y poner el enlace también en el face

¿Te animas a empezar el recopilatorio?  
Te ayuremos entre todos, de momento aqui está la lista de los circulos de la SEI http://www.ilusionismo.es/circulos.htm

----------


## ms268

Lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza es un local en Madrid: La Cripta Mágica (http://www.lacriptamagica.com) Es un local de madrid donde su puede ver magia en directo. Está ambientado en los teatros de antaño y decorado con antig&#252;edades relacionadas con la magia. A mi me sorprendió la cercania del mago, tanto real ya que el local es muy reducido, como la cercanía del espectáculo... Una delicia para los sentidos.

Poco a poco iré aportando más cosillas.
Un saludo

----------


## ms268

Nuevo aporte... el blog del círculo mágico de Jaén:
http://lagartomagico.blogspot.com/

----------

